

Made in America: Trend against outsourcing brings jobs back from China - mvs
http://rockcenter.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/01/14/10156162-made-in-america-trend-against-outsourcing-brings-jobs-back-from-china

======
haasted
_“The average Chinese worker is about a quarter as productive as the average
U.S. worker.”_

This statement could use a bit of elaboration.

